# Nor Cal's Road Trip Worthy Races



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Northern Cal

Interesting article with about one dozen various races in Northern California. Last year I did five of them: Cat's Hill, Copperopolis, Patterson Pass, Little City Stage Race, and a handful of Sea Otter Classic events.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> Northern Cal
> 
> Interesting article with about one dozen various races in Northern California. Last year I did five of them: Cat's Hill, Copperopolis, Patterson Pass, Little City Stage Race, and a handful of Sea Otter Classic events.


I've raced all of them except the Little City Stage Race. I've moved out of the area. I miss them (even the ones that have destroyed me) enough to be thinking about how to get back for a couple of them.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Well Little City Stage Race was awesome last year. 

Bubba Melcher puts on a good race. And he's a good guy. Last year he said that he would like to see the race grow to a 5-day event. But that might be far off in the future. 

I snagged a prime or two in the crit and walked away with a ton of swag.


----------



## Benneke (Dec 24, 2012)

link not working for me


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Benneke said:


> link not working for me


Yep. The ol' 404 for me too. Guess we missed it by a week.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Northern Cal


----------

